# NaruSaku Fan Club



## Tai-niichan (Jun 28, 2008)

If you like NaruSaku, then this is the club for you!

Rules -

No anti NaruSaku
No flaming/bashing Sakura (as much as I know you want to XD)

Pretty much that's it, I guess...The NaruSaku FC is open to the public of TCoD!!


----------

